# Weird Piranha..



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

There's this one Piranha for sale at the fish store near me that is very strange looking.. I don't have a picture of it, but I'll try to describe it as best I can. It's a dark, very slender fish with this odd bluish stripe running down the length of its head and onto its face.. Its head is sortof pointed.. It _might_ be in the S. family, but I have no idea. But whatever it is, it's expensive...The fish is only about 6" long and it's $200.. Any clue?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The racing stripe sounds like it is a Serrasalmus Geryi


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The racing stripe sounds like it is a Serrasalmus Geryi


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If it's indeed an S. geryi (which, as far as I know, is the only species with such a "racing stripe"), I'd jump on it like a fly on crap! (although 200 bucks is a bit steep, imo.)
They are very rare sights at pet stores, so it's quite a unique chance to get one of those.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Yup...It's definately one of those. I don't have a spare $200 lying around at the moment though, sadly.. But I'll definately keep my eye out in the future.. Thanks alot guys!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You might get one of these cheaper from one of the online sellers on this site. This is one of the few Serra species that has fairly successful shoals!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems Geryi but a pic would help...







!


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't have a pic...But I'm pretty much certain that the fish at the store is the same kind as the fish in the picture. That tell-tale stripe is a dead giveaway..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Skeelo said:


> I don't have a pic...But I'm pretty much certain that the fish at the store is the same kind as the fish in the picture. That tell-tale stripe is a dead giveaway..


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

dont get ripped by lfs, there's some online for much cheaper!!! :smile:


----------

